# Mod questions for NA I5 2.2L



## ejust (Sep 22, 2004)

Ive noticed the european engines have higher HP and torque output for the same displacement. What can be done to up the numbers on my 86 5000. It has a 2.2L (KZ engine) and id like to squeeze a few extra horses out of it. Any buffs out there with ideas on this. Granted you can mod the turbos but what about regular engines?


----------



## Twistedaudi (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: Mod questions for NA I5 2.2L (ejust)*

As you said its much easier to modifiy turbo cars than NA Cars.However, there are some options. 
First, obviously, a good tune-up is always a good place to start. You can have the local muffler shop put an exhaust system on pretty cheap. (Don't go nuts with width, I have 2 3/4 on my turbo, just eliminating that resonator will help some)
Second, I'll direct you to Ned Ritchie's website, http://www.intendedacceleration.com/pricing.html Now as I understand it, Ned sold the business and may or may not still be selling product, but this is to show you that there are computer chip modifications out there... this particular one claims about a 10% gain in hp. (4 "sections" down)
Then there's the other stuff. I have heard talk of the ability to install turbo-car camshafts into NA Cars, but I am unsure if that's actually true or not, you'd need to do some research to be sure.


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Mod questions for NA I5 2.2L (Twistedaudi)*

First, there is no chip available for a CIS car that will make even 1 hp, anyone trying to tell you otherwise is either confused or trying to sell snake oil. 
The main dif betwen the Euro engines and the USA is they don't have cats. ust like any naturally aspirated engine, you aren't going to get tons of power without switching to forced induction (turbo). But the 2.2ltr engine does respond nicely to some modifications. The first mod you should do is advance the timing. If you run premium fuel all the time, you should be able to advance the timing to at least 12*. First set it to 12* and go for a drive. Do you hear any pinging? No? Try setting it to 14*, if you did hear pinging, back it off to 12* and test drive again. Basically, you want as much advance as possible without pinging. Other mods that will help: 272* cam, 2.25" exhaust (possibly go to 2.5" but NO bigger, and beware that above 2.25" you'll kill the low end torque which requires backpressure), larger throttlebody from the 2.3 NG/NF engine, port & polish, balance & blueprint, lightened flywheel, etc. Basically you can do anything you can do on any other NA engine. A properly modded 2.2 should get up to about 130-140 HP. A properly modded NG/NF will put out 150-155hp.


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Mod questions for NA I5 2.2L (Twistedaudi)*

Oh, I looked at the chip you mentioend...that's for the 2.3ltr NF high compression engine with CIS-e III. I seriously doubt 10% more power, maybe 2-3hp. The only thing that chip could possibly do adust the dynamic timing to be a bit more agressive and you can do that for free with a timing light by adjuting the static timing...


----------

